# Horsham Pa 12/26/10



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

It snowed here last night and into the early morning, we only got around 5 inches which was half of what we were expecting, but at least it snowed and the best part is that its all fresh powder no wet stuff  Well here are a few pics and ill post some more later.

-Bill


----------



## svh19044 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi neighbor. I'm also in Horsham PA, so I hope you don't mind me adding a couple pictures About 12 inches total with this storm. It ended up being a very large storm as far as snow plowing hours were concerned. The snow drifting kept amounts to a minimum in some spots, while it was over 3 feet in others, with continuous cleaning needed.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Nope i dont mind a bit i always like meeting other people from Horsham on here because it doesnt seem like theirs too many, If you dont mind me asking where were those pictures taken from

-Bill


----------



## svh19044 (Oct 19, 2010)

DOW in Springhouse.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

yo u must get paid by the hour to get out and take pics of that junk skid steer...atv is that a parking lot ur plowing or a big drive way


----------



## svh19044 (Oct 19, 2010)

rfed32;1172671 said:


> yo u must get paid by the hour to get out and take pics of that junk skid steer...atv is that a parking lot ur plowing or a big drive way


It could be worse, it could be made by GM.

Know anywhere I can put a truck this season or next (maybe both a truck and a skid steer)? I'll give you a ring later on.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

There were alot of drifts with this storm. Some properties you could see the grass but on others there were about five feet of snow piled up around a garage door.


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

nice pics, I'm sorta close to you guys im in plymouth meeting


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

rfed32;1172671 said:


> yo u must get paid by the hour to get out and take pics of that junk skid steer...atv is that a parking lot ur plowing or a big drive way


My drive way its 1/4mile long with a parking area in the front and rear< ill post pics of the rear in a minute.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some before and after shots of the rear parking area.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

And a few more...


----------

